# This large jar of jam will last for several months.



## seitt

Greetings

Please, how can I translate the following sentence?
“This large jar of jam will last for several months.”

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## SARI7

it will be " Bu kocaman kavanoz reçel birkaç ay gider/yeter".
Cheers


----------



## Rallino

Hmm... Would you really say that, SARI?
I know I would say: _Bir kavanoz reçel_, but not 'bu kavanoz reçel'.

I think I would naturally say: _bu koca(man) kavanozdaki_ reçel...


----------



## seitt

Thank you both so much - instead of gider/yeter, can we use dayanır?


----------



## SARI7

depends. if you were referring to its freshness "dayanır" must be used. if what you had in mind was the quantity then "yeter".


----------



## Reverence

"Dayanır" was the first word to cross my mind before I peeked in the thread, and you nailed it, seitt. "Yeter" sounds more like "will be enough". "Dayanır", on the other hand, has the "will last without getting spoiled" vibe. "Gider" is somewhere in between.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks!


----------

